# Cold Meters=condensation?



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

A technician from my company in another part of the country was severely injured by this. We had a safety meeting about this. I believe he was up north, maybe New York. He brought a meter inside from his truck at -20 and it blew up in his face checking voltage on a chiller.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

That's one reason I always kept my meters in a separate bag to bring them in at night.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Plus in the " great white north " you soon learn the batteries don't like -40 either !


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

scotch said:


> Plus in the " great white north " you soon learn the batteries don't like -40 either !


Do they split and leak?


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

After a couple of days the "bulge" to destruction starts...but even overnight often the power capacity is gone ....when I was doing Telco HVAC work I had a heated cabinet in the van for tools ....same circuit as the block heater . Also got to be good at fitting traction chains on the tires !


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Flex277 said:


> Wondering how important it is to bring meters inside when it gets super cold 0F and below. Not so much concern about the electronics bugging out, but condensation inside that’s just enough to turn it into a hand grenade. Especially on 480v. Is this a concern? If it’s sealed can it still build condensation?


I used to live in super cold area before and I will recomend that the meters to be keep warm at least 45°F or above to keep the display working properly and battery warm too.

if you have to bring it out from super cold spots you have to warm them up before you using it.

I dont know if some test meter manufacters will mention that in the manual about the cold weather operation but I know mine did mention it. 

Especally with LCD display they are famous for that in super cold they can crease to function or show on display so you keep them warm then it will work just fine.

same thing with cordless tool batterys keep them above frezzing tempture if you are not using it.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

had a cheap unsealed one thats got humidity inside and it exploded in my face while reading 600v (not related to cold but rain). Now i got one that is waterproof.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

scotch said:


> After a couple of days the "bulge" to destruction starts...but even overnight often the power capacity is gone ....when I was doing Telco HVAC work I had a *heated cabinet in the van for tools *....same circuit as the block heater . Also got to be good at fitting traction chains on the tires !


I was thinking about just that as I started to read your post.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I use meters in very cold weather, low voltage but high current and never had any problems. High voltage, yea, I could see that as a problem.
All modern snowmobiles have LCD displays and work just fine at -40.
One of our sites is only a few miles from the official lowest temperature recorded in Maine, -50 and everything was working fine (I checked it remotely, sitting at my desk, I'm not nuts).


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

My Fluke 87 is always cold. I usually bring it in and give it 10 minutes to warm up. Never had a problem. 
At work we will be using our meters and a megger outside all day and night if necessary. They will be placed on the snow while testing and used in every weather condition, +30 to -40 celcius. Both Flukes and again, no problems.

Tim.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I have often wondered about this, it gets very cold where I live(well below 0 F) I only use Fluke meters and some days you could see moisture in the LED screen and it would operate slowly.

I never used it on high voltage (347 to 600) when it was cold out of fear of it malfunctioning. I had an old analogue meter I would use in an emergency while the digital one warmed up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

canbug said:


> My Fluke 87 is always cold. I usually bring it in and give it 10 minutes to warm up. Never had a problem.
> At work we will be using our meters and a megger outside all day and night if necessary. They will be placed on the snow while testing and used in every weather condition, +30 to -40 celcius. Both Flukes and again, no problems.
> 
> Tim.


I have used Fluke meters myself for many years.

When I had one in for repair the supply house I bought it from gave me a UEI as a loaner while mine was out.

It was that meter that blew up in my hand during a very cold spell on the first call in the morning after being in the van over night.

I have tried to never use a 'cold' meter again.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Flex277 said:


> Wondering how important it is to bring meters inside when it gets super cold 0F and below. Not so much concern about the electronics bugging out, but condensation inside that’s just enough to turn it into a hand grenade. Especially on 480v. Is this a concern? If it’s sealed can it still build condensation?




I had a meter blow up in sub zero weather but I was still in the sub zero weather. Brought the meter out of my freezing van and used it outside. It was a wavetech. They aren’t around any more.

I just now thought of this but if you could get some fresh desiccant into a sealed meter on a low humidity day there should never be a condensation problem.

Normally I wait ten mins like others have said and don’t have a problem. I use a fluke meter in the field now and it stays in my van overnight. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If that is a known problem the meters should be gas (N2 or other inert) filled and sealed gas tight. Are any companies doing this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> If that is a known problem the meters should be gas (N2 or other inert) filled and sealed gas tight. Are any companies doing this?


Just the ones that make military spec meters I believe.


----------

